# Souq.com feedback



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone had a phonecall after leaving feedback (other than positive) on their website? What is the point of a rating system on websites such as this if you are not allowed to be truthful? I ask if anyone else has had a similar experience to establish how believable the ratings are, other websites pride themselves on the effectiveness of feedback...Buyer beware!!!

Background to this question is that "a Friend" of mine purchased a brand name item being advertised as authentic, but when it arrived it was not! Don't get me wrong, Grandma always said "if it seems too good to be to be true, then it probably is". It was relatively cheap and is of a very high quality so there was no malice intended, just an honest NEUTRAL feedback to say how happy they were with the item and that it was apparent that there were details on the item that confirmed it was not authentic.

Anyhow, a phone call was received from the WEBSITE operator (not the seller) telling my "Friend" to remove the rating or return the item and get a refund...my "Friend" didn't want to do this, the item is of good quality just not authentic as advertised.


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Its quite weird incident, never happens to me before, whether i rate negative or neutral,,,,


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

The souq staff will not call you. because the deal is done.

the seller should call you.
i know a friend of me buy items from souq and he didn't find the same items he call to seller and seller apologize about mistake. He was exchanged the items without paying any extra funds.

Finally it depends in seller.

regards
Hamad


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Used Buyers and Sellers on Souq.com can be a bit ignorant of the actual facts sometimes. 
I had a used iPhone 2G sold on Souq.com to some person, and I was happy enough to send a new charger along with it. He sent back a negative feedback in arabic...which somewhat translated to Seller delivered the item in a SOCK!! 
Souq.com was happy to delete that comment. 2 weeks later, the same buyer posts something like - the seller needs marketing lessons. Called up Souq.com and they said they can block the buyer from your account so that this does not happen again. Souq then editted the feedback to be positive 

They try to mimic the eBay experience, but its not quite getting there.


----------

